# English "off the shelf" beers



## evoo4u (23/11/16)

Continuing my European trip, I'm really enjoying the array of brews available off the shelf at Tesco, for one and a half pounds (around $2.30 for 500ml ). Check these out, especially that many of them list the hops they use.


----------



## damoninja (23/11/16)

Can get several Young's beers here, that chocolate stout is by far the best thing they produce, so good!


----------



## droid (23/11/16)

Bought a 4pack of Wells Banana Bread beer to share and enjoyed it so much I didn't....


----------



## damoninja (23/11/16)

droid said:


> Bought a 4pack of Wells Banana Bread beer to share and enjoyed it so much I didn't....


I didn't mind it, but it wasn't as good as my banana beer  mind you that wasn't blow away just a good beer, I probably wouldn't brew it again for the fuss it caused.


----------



## gap (23/11/16)

damoninja said:


> Can get several Young's beers here, that chocolate stout is by far the best thing they produce, so good!


try the Young's London Special Ale. Great bitter. Pisses all over the Chocolate Stout.


----------



## damoninja (23/11/16)

gap said:


> try the Young's London Special Ale. Great bitter. Pisses all over the Chocolate Stout.


Had it some time ago, but I mean some time ago - will pick up a bottle next time I'm out Dan's way


----------



## hotmelt (23/11/16)

Don't forget M&S
http://www.marksandspencer.com/l/food-and-wine/wine-shop/wine-beer-and-spirits/beer-cider-and-ale-n-byr74
and Morrisons.
https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/getCategories.do?tags=|103120|150066&Abutton=2


----------



## michaeld16 (23/11/16)

was in the uk a couple of years ago, it makes me sad to remember the good range of beer at a great price you can by from the supermarket. same beer over here costs four times as much.


----------



## evoo4u (23/11/16)

In Finland now for a few days, so it will be interesting to see what local brews are available here. Lots of lagers and Porters I expect. Watch this space...


----------



## spog (27/11/16)

Quite partial to a Lapin Kulta ( spelling). Stay away from the IS BJORN, ice bear beer its horrid. 
Polar Bear piss in a can.


----------



## evoo4u (27/11/16)

Tried a nice Finnish (I think) Bock (centre) and the ones either side are Brits. Put 'em outside in the snow for 20 minutes, and they're done. -13C at the moment in northern Finland - crisp is a word which springs to mind!



Edit: Well, Irish & Brit...


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/16)

Where in Finland? There are quite a few good breweries going there.


----------



## evoo4u (28/11/16)

Just outside Ivalo, which is way up in the North. Only a fairly small town though. We're departing here in the morning for a Helsinki overnight, but no time for sight-seeing there unfortunately.

But we did see the Northern Lights!


----------



## damoninja (8/12/16)

gap said:


> try the Young's London Special Ale. Great bitter. Pisses all over the Chocolate Stout.





damoninja said:


> Had it some time ago, but I mean some time ago - will pick up a bottle next time I'm out Dan's way


Grabbed one last week, was good but still give me the choc stout any day


----------



## manticle (8/12/16)

I've always found the stout to have a choc milkshake/syrup character I didn't enjoy so much. Good stout otherwise.
A well looked after special london is great. Love to try a pint closer to the source although from memory the special is bottle only(?)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/12/16)

speaking of off the shelf pommy beers - Dans stock Shepherd Neame double stout, and Timothy Taylor's landlord ale - both are absolutely cracking beers.


----------

